# trolling spoons?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

never used a spoon before in my life. anyone ever used spoons for trolling for saugeye? 

do they bump bottom?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

somebody..... anybody.... ??? i hear thats what they use in eerie for walleye but i was wondering if anyone has ever used them in smaller lakes like tappan or piedmont.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Depends on what type of spoon you're talking about. If it's a flutter type spoon it will depend on how much line is paid out as well as if you're using a diving device/weight in front of the spoon.
And yes you can use them in smaller inland lakes.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I've used small dipsy's and stinger spoons while trolling mosquito and done well. Tried the same thing on shenango and didn't get a bite. Go figure.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

how would i rig up a spoon so it bounces bottom when i troll?


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you can find Bay de Noc Flutter Laker Taker spoons they are awesome for walleye and saugeye! I have always had to order them online. We use those in Canada and they have tons of shimmer and great action! Not sure how to get them deep but I'm sure you could rig in a jet diver.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

F1504X4 said:


> If you can find Bay de Noc Flutter Laker Taker spoons they are awesome for walleye and saugeye! I have always had to order them online. We use those in Canada and they have tons of shimmer and great action! Not sure how to get them deep but I'm sure you could rig in a jet diver.


Can't you use a bottom bouncer weight and a three way swivel to get them down?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

thats what i was thinking of using , the 3 way swivel


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Trolling spoons and harnesses wins many eye tourneys on the inland lakes. I've caught eyes trolling stick baits, spoons and harnesses. I have the least luck on stick baits, but do ok on Reef Runners, Huskey Jerks, and another good one not mentioned here is the Rapala Taildancer (has caught me some nice fish). I tend to get less action, but catch nicer fish when trolling these off boards.

I start running spoons when the water hits 60+. I run mostly MI Stingers and have several hundred in 3 sizes. You will catch a lot of fish of diferent varieties running spoons - if I am struggling to catch anything in the warm months I will troll spoons and usually catch something - even if not the targeted fish. When I run spoons they do not bump bottom, but rather I target just above the bottom (for saugeyes), or if on Erie wherever I deem
they need to be.

Harnesses - IMO the absolute BEST of the 3 and if I was forced to pick only one it would be my easy choice. I tie my own and can run very slow when the water is cool (.3 -.6 mph) all the way up to running willows in July at > 2mph. There are many ways to acheive the desired depth - on inland lakes I generally use in-line weights, but have also ran jet 10s and 20s off boards...have never run dipsies on an inland lake although it would work.

Remember if trolling for Saugeye you should be at or very near bottom...I'm fine with being 1-2 ft above them. Also, don't be afraid to troll SHALLOW for saugeye.....I've had my very best catches trolling in 4-8 fow on wind swept shorelines/points. Pay attention to current and wind...know what areas the baitfish get pushed into and cover them.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

wilybo21 - you can certainly use bottom bouncers when trolling. I've used them with harnesses many times...I use a 6 ft. flouro-carbon leader. Have caught a bunch of Erie eyes in this manner. It especially popular in spring, but I've found if you slow it down like an cool water approach in the heat of summer and fish deep it works well (especially for large fish).

Good luck!


----------

